# Applet aus einem Agenten heraus aufrufen



## DuRu (3. Jun 2004)

Hi,

bin noch neu bei Java dabei und habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe ein Applet programmiert, welches von sich aus lauffähig ist und startet. Nun möchte ich dieses Applet aus einem Agenten (hier JADE) heraus aufrufen und von diesem Agenten aus darauf zugreifen können (also z.B. grafische Objekte erzeugen, die MEthoden hierzu sind im Applet bereits geschrieben).

Kann mir jemand helfen, danke ...

DuRu


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2004)

Hmm, ein Applet aus einem Agenten heraus aufrufen... ???:L 
Klingt ja wie aus einem Bond-Film.  Äh, was ist Jade? Um Deine Frage zu klären, muss man wissen was das ist.
Hat Jade zugriff auf Webseiten? Kann mal also damit eine Webseite öffnen?

Ein Applet läuft in einem Browser, oder, wenn man möchte, auch in einem Frame (Fenster mit Rahmen).


----------



## DuRu (8. Jun 2004)

Hi,

JADE ist eine API zum Programmieren von Multi-Agenten-Systemen, komplett in Java ( http://jade.cselt.it ).
Ich glaube, ich nenne meinen nächsten Agenten mal James  :wink: 

Aber das Problem hat sich auf andere Art verflüchtigt (ein Glück   ) 

Trotzdem Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort,

Gruß,
  DuRu


----------

